# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > آموزش: در خواست آموزش صفرتا صد گزارشگیری استیمول ریپورت در پایگاه اکسس با زبان سی شارپ

## hassan617

با سلام خدمت دوستان
آموزش ویدئویی صفرتا صد گزارشگیری استیمول ریپورت در پایگاه اکسس با زبان سی شارپ  میخواستم . کسی اگه داره لطفا به اشتراک بزاره یا اگه لینکی به زبان فارسی در این مورد دارید لطفا لینکشو برام بزاره . ممنون از همه دوستان :لبخند:

----------

